# Panaracer Pasela Appreciation Thred



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

So, I have an old Motobecane Grand Jubilee that I ride fixed. I use it as much as any of my bikes, but I was after something with a bit more room for bigger tires. Running fenders too close to the tire always gives me a bit of the willies. One of the local guys posted this Kogswell for sale, and it is exactly my dimensions, so the corpse of the Motobecane is hanging up with a few of its parts moved here. 

Today was sunny in the Emerald City, and I don't yet have the fenders on this bike, but it didn't matter. I took the day off and did the shakedown ride.

I highly recommend Binda Extras for holding down your extra layer. The lamination really helps hold in your wool as it tries to get away.

Last year before a long ride I put a freewheel on the other side of the hub, but I never used it. I put a rear brake on this time, which is a bit strange. I figure if I ever flip the wheel I'll have the rear.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Oh Pasela
You are so rolly polly
Yet you are not rolly pollys

You are like old Del Mondos
But not at all like Del Mondos

You are comfy
Chip-seal? What ship seal?

Hide your Rubenesque shape
Behind fenders so that others may not know

Dirt cheap 
For the dirt


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Ding Ding...


----------



## unclefuzzy_ss (Nov 23, 2002)

Can I get an amen?

The Pasela's I've been running for the last two years have been fan-freakin'-tastic. Great tires.

Are you sure the sun was out JP? Or is that was sun light is called on the Wet Coast?


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I've never used them. Do they roll easily? Are they available in smaller sizes? I'm not too sure I can use 32s on my bike.


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

unclefuzzy_ss said:


> Can I get an amen?


AMEN, my brother!

https://www.flickr.com/photos/cyclesvalhalla/2369071691/in/photostream/










- FBB


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

Mr. Versatile said:


> I've never used them. Do they roll easily? Are they available in smaller sizes? I'm not too sure I can use 32s on my bike.


They roll beautifully. They are made down to 25mm.

http://www.panaracer.com/eng/products/index_ur.html#b

- FBB


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

fbagatelleblack said:


> They roll beautifully. They are made down to 25mm.
> 
> http://www.panaracer.com/eng/products/index_ur.html#b
> 
> - FBB


I really like the 35's but didn't like the 25's. The 35's ride great, wear well and resist flats, especially the TG. The 25's need higher pressure to prevent pinch flats and don't perform as well as other choices for a narrow tire. I couldn't believe how fast they wore out and how stiff they felt. The design that's great at 35 mm and 80 psig sucks at 25 mm and 100 psig. They are in my garbace can.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Oh Pasela 32, shall I compare thee to a summer day?
No, I shall not.
But shall I then compare you to other tires? 
I shall.

Where they are skinny, you are fat.
Where they fear to tread, you are at.
On chip seal and frost-heave, you roll smooth and fast.
And on my bike you last and last.

Plus, you are not designed by Grant Peterson, a notable benefit, as you are not subject to his whims and stupid colored sidewalls.


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

Reynolds531 said:


> I really like the 35's but didn't like the 25's. The 35's ride great, wear well and resist flats, especially the TG. The 25's need higher pressure to prevent pinch flats and don't perform as well as other choices for a narrow tire. I couldn't believe how fast they wore out and how stiff they felt. The design that's great at 35 mm and 80 psig sucks at 25 mm and 100 psig. They are in my garbace can.


That makes sense... All the soft cushiness that makes them comfy and smooth in a fat tire could be darned annoying in a skinny tire aimed at high performance. You'd prolly be better off with a tire designed to be rock hard to minimize rolling resistance.

Still, feel free to fish those tires out of your trash and send them to me if you like. I promise I'd give them a loving home!

- FBB


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (May 8, 2007)

Lovely Pasela
Shame your beads blow off my rims
My money wasted


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Lol*



buck-50 said:


> ....Plus, you are not designed by Grant Peterson, a notable benefit, as you are not subject to his whims and stupid colored sidewalls.....


SMACK, BAM, POW!!!

BTW FWIW I have no problem with Grant YMMV.

BTW2 I don't like Paselas all that much, they last too long, rarely get flats and don't allow me the pleasure of fooling with my bike and buying new parts. :idea: 

BTW3 I agree that the 25mm ain't all that great, I'll usually run the 28's and 32's but I have some Ruffy Tuffys to wear out first and they seem to last just as long as the Paselas so it will be a year or 2 before I am in the market again.


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

MB1 said:


> BTW3 I agree that the 25mm ain't all that great, I'll usually run the 28's and 32's...


Although, I suppose that if I weighed 110lb and wanted all the cushy benefits of the Pasela at 80PSI, the 25mm tire might suit me fine. Since much of the population of Asia weighs in within this range (approximately), there might be a market for this tire in skinny sizes...

Course, I'm now weighing in a 260lb, so it is an absolutely moot point. I pinch flat almost anything smaller than 28mm, on the rear wheel anyway. I really need to build up a souped-up eBike so I can get some real exercise on my 24 mile commute. And, no, I cannot do it on human power alone (yet) and still get home in time to kiss my kids goodnight.

- FBB


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I run Pasela TGs 700x28 on my commuter bike and haven't had a flat in 9 monhts, 2000+ miles. They also corner nicely and I like the tan sidewalls, but I don't think they roll very well compared to the Michelins I generally run on my other bikes. My average speed dropped 1-2 mph as soon as I installed the Paselas on my commuter, which had been running Michelin Axial Pros. I may switch to Michelin Krylions when my Paselas wear out, which could be a very long time. The Krylions in size 700x25 are just as wide as Paselas in 700x28, and they roll much faster. Unfortunately, you can't get them with tan sidewalls or basic black.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

OK all you pasela lovers. I got a question for you.

I have been running Panaracer Urban Max tires 700x32s on my commuter. I have officially formed the opinion that they suck. After about 1000 miles they start picking up stuff and I get flats and have to change the tire and it is nowhere close to threadbare.

Anyway, the Urban Max have the EXACT tread pattern as the paselas and are made by the same company. Are they essentially the same tire rebadged? Please tell me the Paselas are going to last longer because I have several stashed in the supply.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Yo, Big!*



bigrider said:


> OK all you pasela lovers. I got a question for you.
> 
> I have been running Panaracer Urban Max tires 700x32s on my commuter. I have officially formed the opinion that they suck. After about 1000 miles they start picking up stuff and I get flats and have to change the tire and it is nowhere close to threadbare.
> 
> Anyway, the Urban Max have the EXACT tread pattern as the paselas and are made by the same company. Are they essentially the same tire rebadged? Please tell me the Paselas are going to last longer because I have several stashed in the supply.


How much weight are those 32's of yours having to deal with going down the road?

Perhaps there is a reason Miss M gets 10,000 miles out of a tire, I get 5,000 and you get 1,000........ 

BTW rubber compounds are likely the culprit here anyway.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

MB1 said:


> How much weight are those 32's of yours having to deal with going down the road?
> 
> Perhaps there is a reason Miss M gets 10,000 miles out of a tire, I get 5,000 and you get 1,000........
> 
> BTW rubber compounds are likely the culprit here anyway.



Oh I don't get low mileage on my tires by accident. What is weird about the urban max tires is they don't look worn out when they start picking up stuff and getting flats. They look like they could go another 1000 miles but they are done.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree with MB1 about the rubber compound. The tread pattern may be the same, but softer/stickier rubber will pick up more stuff.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

*Now infamous tread....*

Hey, JP- it`s kind of silly to get excited over (well, maybe not), but I wanted to let you know that this thread came up as the number one hit when I Googled "pasela 32". Yer gonna be famous, man! The Panapoet Laureate of 2008!

Okay, now back to bargain hunting.


----------

